
Show HN: Scriber – Micropayment Platform for Publishers - nothingbutslide
https://www.scriber.io/
======
nothingbutslide
Hi! We decided to take a proper stab at this problem space and are currently
at the stage where we would love some feedback from the HN community.

The best way for getting a feel for how it works is going to our demo
publication and browse some articles:
[http://www.getexplorerr.com/](http://www.getexplorerr.com/)

If you decide to sign up through the publication and then go back to our site,
you will be automatically logged in to your profile:
[https://www.scriber.io](https://www.scriber.io)

There's also a publisher dashboard you can play around with:
[https://www.scriber.io/publishers#demo](https://www.scriber.io/publishers#demo)

We've put a lot of effort into the integration with publications and making
the user experience of signing up and purchasing articles as seamless as
possible, upping conversion by removing as many hoops the users have to jump
through as we can.

Please let us know what you think, any feedback is greatly appreciated!

------
brudgers
Scriber's "Apply HN" application:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11544028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11544028)

~~~
nothingbutslide
Thanks for providing the link to our application, I wasn't sure if it would be
a faux pas to mention that in our "Show HN" as well!

~~~
brudgers
I guess doing so wasn't necessary and it was probably better not to give those
who would complain a toehold. Anyway, it's not like the "apply Hn" is a
feature.

Congratulations on such progress.

~~~
nothingbutslide
Thanks! We're currently in early talks with a few newspapers here in London so
will hopefully be seeing it in the wild soon.

